# Battery level of more than one battery



## unInstance (May 15, 2020)

I own a thinkpad t450s with two batteries. How would I get battery level of both of them separately? I have `hw.acpi.battery.life: 99` but it seems to show battery life of the internal one.


----------



## tingo (May 15, 2020)

If acpiconf(8) works, you can use `acpiconf -i 0` and `acpiconf -i 1` to check the batteries.


----------



## Minbari (May 15, 2020)

`sysctl -a | grep -i battery`


----------

